# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  ALT Linux

## Stesov

На работе в приказном порядке заставили поставить Linux.
Поставил паралельно с виндой. А настроить то его как?!! Я раньше только с экспишкой работал!

Проблемы:
Linux грузится только первым, просмотрел и grub и lilo - не помогает, может он как то по другому грузится?
И еще он почему то совсем не понимает флешку, пишет: "TODO: have to rethink extra options". Как я понял из промта ему надо какие то настройки, какие не представляю.

----------


## mr.L

Какой именно ALT ?
(телепаты увы в отпуске =( )

----------


## Неадекватный

:) по поводу загрузки, напишите сюда конфиг от grub, и напишите какой именно ALT. В действительности всё просто ;)

----------


## Stesov

Версия: KDE 2.5.9 Linux 4.0 junior

_Добавлено через 24 минуты 10 секунд_



> по поводу загрузки, напишите сюда конфиг от grub


В boot нет папки grub.

----------


## Хранитель_

Обычно груб находится в папке /boot, можно попробовать через графику настроить. В администрировании должен быть пункт "Загрузка", вот там вот посмотрите.

----------


## Stesov

> Обычно груб находится в папке /boot, можно попробовать через графику настроить. В администрировании должен быть пункт "Загрузка", вот там вот посмотрите.


В папке /boot нет груба.
Где находится администрирование?
В /etc есть lilo.conf
Вот что в нем:
*Скрытый текст*map="/boot/map"
lba32
prompt
compact
timeout="100"
install="menu"
default="Windows"
vga="0x314"
append="resume= panic=30 noapic pci=nomsi acpi=off"
message="/boot/splash/message"
boot="/dev/sda"

other="/dev/sda3"
	label="Windows"

image="/boot/vmlinuz"
	label="ALTLinux"
	initrd="/boot/initrd.img"
	root="UUID=51070958-7d85-4c97-bc64-c06a7585fd4f"
	read-only

image="/boot/vmlinuz"
	label="failsafe"
	initrd="/boot/initrd.img"
	root="UUID=51070958-7d85-4c97-bc64-c06a7585fd4f"
	addappend="failsafe"
	vga="normal"
	read-only

----------


## Хранитель_

> В папке /boot нет груба.
> Где находится администрирование?
> В /etc есть lilo.conf
> Вот что в нем:
> *Скрытый текст*map="/boot/map"
> lba32
> prompt
> compact
> timeout="100"
> ...


Вроде, винда по дефолту стоит. Такс, а если пойдем окольными путями? в консоли sudo apt-get install grub. (вот еще ссылочка на установку груба.) И там исправить menu.list

----------


## Stesov

> в консоли sudo apt-get install grub. (вот еще ссылочка на установку груба.) И там исправить menu.list


Спасибо, но уже не надо.
Оказывается в lilo.conf была ошибка, :) грамматическая: метка windows была написана два раза, вот он из-за этого и грузил по дефаулту. Исправил из графики прочие/настройки системы.

Теперь остался только вопрос насчет флешки. Думаю может дров не хватает?

----------


## Хранитель_

Рад зa вас что у вас получилось справиться с загрузчиком. Флeшка с файловой системой fat32 ?

----------


## Неадекватный

> Спасибо, но уже не надо.
> Оказывается в lilo.conf была ошибка, :) грамматическая: метка windows была написана два раза, вот он из-за этого и грузил по дефаулту.


Ничего себе в ALT стоит Lilo ? А я думал его уже особо никто не использует везде grub в основном, а тут целый дистрибутив ставиться с ним...

----------


## Stesov

> Флeшка с файловой системой fat32 ?


Нет -  NTFS.

----------


## Хранитель_

А при ручном монтировании, выдает ошибку?

----------


## Stesov

> А при ручном монтировании, выдает ошибку?


А ручное это как?

----------


## Хранитель_

link $)

----------


## Stesov

Выдает:
mount: mount point /mnt/usb does not exist

----------


## Хранитель_

> Выдает:
> mount: mount point /mnt/usb does not exist


Нужно либо в папке /mnt создать папку /usb или монтировать прямо в корень т.е. в /mnt :) Забыл сказать, обычно таким способом мы получаем доступ к диску с файловой системой ntfs только для чтения. Обычно в ядре выключена опция rw(Read-Write), я просто доставил себе пакет ntfs-3g специально для монтирования NTFS разделов.

----------


## Stesov

> монтировать прямо в корень т.е. в /mnt


Та же ошибка.




> в папке /mnt создать папку /usb


Пишет:
mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/usb busy
mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /mnt/win/sda1

----------


## Хранитель_

Первое - маунтить нужно с под рута, второе что если флешка уже подмаунчена(системой), то доступ на просмотр может иметь только пользователь с правами рута. Не помню точно какой командой можно разрешать доступ всем. попробуй через mc(с рутовыми правами) посмотреть в папках /media или /mnt есть что нибудь или нет :)

_Добавлено через 6 минут 23 секунды_



> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /mnt/win/sda1


Вот здесь пишет что *sda1* уже монтирована системой. Точно флешка имеет название sda1? Обычно флешки обзывают sdb. :)

----------

